# Women's Hair Loss > Hair Replacement: Wigs, Toppers, Hair Integration >  Good sources and tutorials for a beginner? Some recommendations?

## Butterfly

Hello, new here!
I'm looking into purchasing a full lace human hair wig because the company that I was going to order a system from can't take custom orders at the moment due to border closing.

I have pretty advanced AA so I'm planning to completely shave my head and wear a full lace wig. Is it possible to get them secured the same way as a system to achieve long term and swim-in results? What is everyone's favorite application method or tutorials for application?
I'd love some recommendations for adhesives and tapes as well.. I definitely need something waterproof and one that works well for oily skin types. 

Thank you!
Back to the research.  :EEK!:

----------

